# Rd 1 Game 1: Sixers @ Heat (4/16 3:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, April 16, 2011 | 3:30 pm | TV: ABC*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally the real basketball begins. Very much looking forward to see how this team does in the postseason.

For the 76ers, Lou Williams think he'll be ready to go Saturday. He and Thad Young are gonna be tough, tough covers off the bench. Especially Thad Young.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I really hope we see this team show focus for the full games now that the playoffs start. No taking anyone lightly. I wonder what the rotations will be. I would assume with the lighter schedule in the playoffs, Lebron, Wade, and Bosh will all play over 40 minutes per game. That alone should make us a ton better because you are swapping minutes for Juwon Howard and Mike Miller for more minutes from Lebron, wade, and Bosh. I hope our role players continue to step up. In the sixers series I think Big Z's length could really be an advantage on the offensive glass if we get him moving to the basket. Same with Dampier. And Magloire.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

dont jynx it


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Series averages from the 3 Heat/Sixers games this season:

```
Wade- 30.7ppg on 51.6% (8.7-11.7 FT), 8rpg, 6.7 apg, 2.3spg, 2.7bpg 
Lebron- 22.7ppg on 47.7% (8.0-8.7 FT), 8rpg, 5apg, 2.3spg, 1bpg 5tpg
Bosh- 17.7ppg on 48.9%, 8.7rpg

Iguodala: 13.3ppg on 47.1%, 6.3rpg, 4.7apg, 2spg
Young: 13.7ppg on 64%, 5.7rpg, 2apg
Meeks: 17.5ppg on 50% (4.0-7.5 from 3)
Brand: 10.7ppg on 41.2%, 8.3rpg, 2spg, 1.3bpg
Williams: 14.3ppg on 51.6%, 5apg, 3rpg
```
Wade absolutely torched them. No surprise considering they have no shot blocking bigs.

Lebron struggled a bit in the 1st two games, but those were during the 1st 2 weeks of the season when Lebron wasnt shooting the ball well against anyone. His D is gonna be big in this series on Iggy and Young.

For the Sixers, balanced scoring from them. Wade cant drift away from Meeks too much. He killed us from 3 in a couple of games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm gonna be an ego-maniac the whole time. I have high expectations. Deal with it. *SWEEP.* Don't forget, we're the villains in this tournament.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lock down. Small ball lineups. CONSISTENT, HARD NOSED DEFENSE. Good ball movement and execution.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

woooot


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> KingJames LeBron James
> Coming together off the court before we hit the court focused and determined!! http://plixi.com/p/92797549


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Arena is ready











Let's do this! :rock:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh its on bitch.

ITS ON


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Lets do this! Focus for 48 minutes. Destroy them!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DEFENSE!

:flay:

ENERGY!

:flay:

DO YOUR JOBS!

:flay:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*I'M PUMPED!

*


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm going on a cruise in a few hours, hopefully don't miss the first few games. GO HEAT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD and Damp are inactive for game 1. Looks like Spo expects to go a lot with Joel and Bosh at the 5.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> EthanJSkolnick Ethan Skolnick
> Lou Williams will play, says he is not 100 percent.


Witness shirts are back..


> foxsportsreiter Bill Reiter
> by WindhorstESPN
> White T-shirts reading "Witness" draped on every seat @ AAA for "White Hot" theme. It looks as if it snowed optimism inside arena


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice rebound and putback by bosh


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The lower level seats in view of the game broadcast are over 50% empty.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers have hit 8 straight shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Philly hitting everything right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, 11-14 start for the Sixers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333

What a pickup he's been.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-19 after 1

Horrible 1st quarter for the Heat. Sixers are hitting everything.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Meeks has killed us this season. No reason to help off him as much.

nice strong drive by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Keep it close then blow them away when they cool down


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice finish Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive, Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice hustle by JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Mario 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

So pretty


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Strong drive by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and wade taking over!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

boom


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Lebron

Stay in that pant, Lebron and D-Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shoot that, Rio..

54-49 at the half

Horrible 1st quarter, followed by a much better 2nd. Gotta keep up the D and energy in the 2nd half.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good first half. They are just outmatched against the small ball lineup as long as we play solid defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

42% for the Heat and still score 54 points thanks to attacking the rim and getting 18 free throws. Gotta keep attacking on offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel needs to be the starter.

What is it with this organization refusing to play its best players? I half expect Yakhouba Diawara to come out of the tunnel and start the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why did we hide our zone all season? Was it literally to hide it so teams would have no film on it during the playoffs? It was such a huge part of the defense last year and then it disappeared this year and coincidentally reappears during the playoffs. That's a pretty big coincidence.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> Joel needs to be the starter.
> 
> What is it with this organization refusing to play its best players? I half expect Yakhouba Diawara to come out of the tunnel and start the 2nd half.


:clap:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Big Z is an awesome piece if he played less minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a tip in by Z :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead up to 10. Things are looking good. Better not fall asleep now as was the case in the regular season when they felt like they had the game in control.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> Why did we hide our zone all season? Was it literally to hide it so teams would have no film on it during the playoffs? It was such a huge part of the defense last year and then it disappeared this year and coincidentally reappears during the playoffs. That's a pretty big coincidence.


The Sixers are garbage against the zone, that's why. They are tailor made for us to run Bosh at the 5 and just play zone all night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with back to back baskets


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z2Bosh!

14pt lead. Keep it going!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

20 and 10 for Bosh already


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

CB1 with 20/10 already. He's hustling on the glass tonight. Chill mode off.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad foul by Z.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont like that last shot by Wade. Those are the type of shots that get us in trouble when we go up big. Got lucky that the Sixers didnt capitalize.

Keep attacking and moving the ball. Good timeout by Spo.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo is not ****ing around, immediate timeout after that bad pass by Bibby


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Williams hit 2 tough shots in a row.

80-69 after 3

No letdowns. PLEASE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ugly 4th quarter start for the Heat. Instead of pulling away, they're letting the Sixers hang around. Thankfully, the Sixers have been almost as bad.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333333

MVP chants for Joel! :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ 333333
> 
> MVP chants for Joel! :laugh:


Dude, everyone is starting to come around to what I told you back in 2008. I love it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Young is killing us on the offensive glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, what a quick 7-0 run by the Sixers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, that was a fast 10-0 run.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Of course the Sixers with no shooters are gonna start drilling threes with a hand in their face


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have been pretty awful this whole quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Young again gets loose on the offensive glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Young is killing us


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good close outs by the heat


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That was more interesting than it needed to be but 1-0


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 97-89

Ugly game but a win is a win. G

Bosh with 25 and 12.

Wade and Lebron were ok. They can do much better though.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Solid game one.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

This Heat team is an unstoppable force. 
They will probably win it all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat had outscored Sixers by 28 after getting down 14 really early. I guess you had to expect them to make another run at some point. But that was a bad couple of minutes during that 10-0 run. Didnt help that Wade picked up his 5th early in the 4th. 

Thad Young is a matchup nightmare. gotta find a way to slow him down and keep him off the glass.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron on Thad = game over. Don't worry.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Glad to win, not impressed by the performance. We came out with no swagger, then proceeded to try to give the game away later on. The Heat did not play 48 minutes of playoff basketball today, and if they expect to beat the big gun teams this aint gonna cut it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Best part of the game was that Joel Anthony got the loudest MVP chants :laugh:


PoetLaureate said:


> Lebron on Thad = game over. Don't worry.


Looking back, we did a pretty good job on him in the half court, when he was going 1 on 1. But he killed us in transition and on put backs. Definitely gotta do a better job of finding and putting a body on him on rebounds. He had 8 offensive rebounds by himself.



Wade scored just 17, Lebron scored 21 and those 2 and Bosh were all under 50%, yet we still won by 8. Gotta think that they wont score that little again and will also be closer to their regular efficiency.


----------

